# All white GSD?



## Sadie0804 (Feb 27, 2013)

Has anyone ever seen these before? Currently we have an all black 6 month old pup and were looking to get another one down the road, maybe once Sadie is 1 1/2.... We want an all white though I think? Not sure yet.. Thanks in advance


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Piper'sgrl (Apr 20, 2012)

white gsds are quite commom and more than a few members have them on here..there isa white gsd at the top of the page too


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

Several members here have them. I grew up with my best friends white shepherd. He was a pretty awesome dog.


----------



## Karma6577 (Jan 22, 2013)

We have a champagne color..he is 3 months old now..his name is Nero


















Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Okin (Feb 27, 2013)

One of my dogs is half white Shepherd I have heard it referred to as Swiss White Shepherd, White German Shepherd or Berger Blanc Swiss. I am not 100% sure if there is any difference between them or if this is just what different clubs referred to them as.


----------



## Sadie0804 (Feb 27, 2013)

Love the pics! So sweet and I had no idea they were so common 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Okin (Feb 27, 2013)

This is a almost 14 year old Rescue Swiss White Shepherd mixed with a Golden Pei (Golden Retriever/Chinese SharPei Hybrid .. lol) man she turned out great!


----------



## Scarlettsmom (Jul 12, 2011)

Here are a couple of pictures of our white stock long coat German Shepherd:


----------



## shepherdmom (Dec 24, 2011)

We had a white shepherd mix. She was the best!


----------



## Shaolin (Jun 16, 2012)

Here's my boy Finn:










There's absolutely nothing wrong with a White GSD other than White being a color fault when it comes to the GSD standard. They are the same thing as a Black and Tan, Sable, or Black. If you are truly looking for a good WGSD, make sure you go to a reputable breeder or a rescue. There are a lot of BYBs who breed WGSDs just because they are an unusual color. If you ask around here, someone will definately point you in the right direction for a good WGSD breeder who breeds to the existing GSD standard outside of color.


----------



## Omar Little (Feb 24, 2013)

A couple old school pics of the white GSD that I grew up with, best dog ever...


----------



## mackjordann (Mar 13, 2013)

I would just be aware that since white is a recessive gene for sheps that the are more prone to medical problems/health issues and such. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Xeph (Jun 19, 2005)

No they aren't.

They're the same as any other color


----------



## Whiteshepherds (Aug 21, 2010)

mackjordann said:


> I would just be aware that since white is a recessive gene for sheps that the are more prone to medical problems/health issues and such.


No, please don't spread this myth.  The recessive gene has nothing to do with health.


----------



## shepherdmom (Dec 24, 2011)

mackjordann said:


> I would just be aware that since white is a recessive gene for sheps that the are more prone to medical problems/health issues and such.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


My white shepherd mix lived longer and was healthier than any of my other shepherds. This was years ago in the 80's so she was fed crap food and was way over vaccinated.


----------



## jessac (Oct 29, 2012)

Here's my white short haired puppy. He's 6 months now. He's a great boy. Though I'm biased


----------



## AngelaA6 (Jan 20, 2013)

My husband and i are thinking of doing the same thing if were not ready to have kids yet  we want to wait for our black pup to be possibly three or four before we look for a white one though. He loves other dogs and even loves my mother in laws DA dog (border collide aussie shep mix that wasn't socialized). Which we of course do our best to keep him away from. So i don't think he'll have an issue with us having another pup.


----------



## Andaka (Jun 29, 2003)

The problem with white shepherds is the same as that for other colors. Many are bred for color only, and therefore have not had the health and temperament tests necessary to produce sound dogs of any color.


----------



## jessac (Oct 29, 2012)

Andaka said:


> The problem with white shepherds is the same as that for other colors. Many are bred for color only, and therefore have not had the health and temperament tests necessary to produce sound dogs of any color.


I can understand that, but I would recommend to anyone getting any color/breed dog to research their breeder and feel comfortable with them and their dogs before purchasing.


----------



## martemchik (Nov 23, 2010)

Yes...if you're going with a white shepherd you really have to research the breeder. They have a much smaller gene pool as most good breeders will not mix a white into their lines, and vice-versa. This is so that you can predict what color dogs you'll have (as a breeder), its not really preferred to randomly get 5 whites and 3 black and tans and 2 blacks in a single litter.

They are generally (the ones I've seen) bigger than the standard, but I've also seen plenty that are in the standard. We have one at our club now that's a horse at a year old. He's a rescue and about 31" at the withers. Doesn't have much drive to do anything and its really funny to watch him do agility.


----------



## TAResley (Apr 18, 2013)

martemchik said:


> Yes...if you're going with a white shepherd you really have to research the breeder. They have a much smaller gene pool as most good breeders will not mix a white into their lines, and vice-versa. This is so that you can predict what color dogs you'll have (as a breeder), its not really preferred to randomly get 5 whites and 3 black and tans and 2 blacks in a single litter.
> 
> They are generally (the ones I've seen) bigger than the standard, but I've also seen plenty that are in the standard. We have one at our club now that's a horse at a year old. He's a rescue and about 31" at the withers. Doesn't have much drive to do anything and its really funny to watch him do agility.


Good advice. :thumbup:

I am lucky to have a white from a 6 gen pedigree. Mother was sable and father was white. I find mixing is much more common in the UK. Many people will breed a white with a sable. My dogs sire was able to produce almost every color in the rainbow during the time he was a stud. Defiantly look into your breeders, get to know them on a personal level, maybe even wait a while before you dive in. I spoke with my breeder for months before buying a puppy from her. It was planned and I understood everything I was buying. She was willing to help me, admit when she didn't know things, and was eager to educate and even learn with me about things! It is rare to find people like that.... But I did! White german shepherds are amazing and do not differ from any other color. I had one lady tell me whites were aggressive and insane because of their color! What a moron.  so far from the truth. A breeder can work wonders but the owner of that pup can screw them up! If I owned a bitch that was active in breeding... I would screen the **** out of the buyers! When you look for a dog... It is good to feel a little interrogated! It means the breeder cares where their pups go!!


----------

